# Eyeshadow combos for the neutral/natural look?



## Quiana (May 2, 2007)

What are your fav e/s combos for the neutral/natural look? I need something to pair with a red dress I am wearing and thought this eye look would be best. I currently am using:

Fresh cement s/s (base)
Milani Java Bean (lid)
Milani Rich Chocolate (crease)
Milani (? sand) (highlight)

I want some other options...any ideas?


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2007)

Hmmmm....I use:

Look 1
Bamboom - Base
Bisque - Lid & Browbone
Texture - Crease

Look 2
UDPP - Base
Arena - Lid
Texture - Crease
UD Twice Baked - Outer Corner

Look 3
Shimmersand - Base
Ricepaper - Lid
Tempting - Crease
Sketch - Outer Corner


----------



## jenii (May 3, 2007)

My favorite eyeshadow for neutral looks is Brule. But, you'll want something for the crease, like maybe Moth Brown or Soba.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 29, 2010)

*Neutral Eyeshadow Combinations!*

Hey everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm just getting my hands into eyeshadow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was wondering what are all you WOC fav neutral eyeshadow colours! Don't you think it's quite hard to find a neutral colour for us WOC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I currently have Honeylust & Ricepaper! I really want a matt or non-shimmery eyeshadow. Do drop in what your fav neutral combinations are! I will check them out!

I sorta regret not getting the quad in spring forecast 4 when i ordered MAC from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's still available in Aus now but its $75 AUD! Do you guys think the colours are worth it? 

Thank you so muchhh in advance!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Neutral Eyeshadow Combinations!*

Hi! If you're looking for a non-shimmery eyeshadow, try Vanilla combined with Malt/Espresso.  I think you would also look great with Mulch/Soft Brown/Shroom combination.  They are very nice subtle colors you can use every day.


----------



## Ange1 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Neutral Eyeshadow Combinations!*

Tet-e-tint (spelling?), is my fave nuetral lid color that's matte!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Neutral Eyeshadow Combinations!*

Hey I did a quick search and found these, just in case you didn't see them already.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/b...-women-154808/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/n...shadow-149664/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/f...hadows-136727/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/m...alette-106827/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/e...al-look-70846/


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Neutral Eyeshadow Combinations!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Hey I did a quick search and found these, just in case you didn't see them already.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/b...-women-154808/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/n...shadow-149664/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/f...hadows-136727/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/m...alette-106827/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/e...al-look-70846/_

 

Thank you so much hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone else toooooooooooooooo


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 30, 2010)

my fave nude/neutral eye is :
naked pigment on lids, embark in crease, blacktrack liner


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 2, 2010)

Soba on the lid
Saddle in the crease
Handwritten in the outter corner


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Soba on the lid
Saddle in the crease
Handwritten in the outter corner_

 
This is what I am wearing today


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_This is what I am wearing today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooooooooooh i'll check it out! There is so many to check out! HAHA i ended up getting spring forecast 4 quad(it is the newest collection in aus!)! HAHA & expensive pinkkk <3 it!


----------



## csdev (Apr 3, 2010)

Here are 3 of my favs:

[1]





You can recreate is by using: MAC Brule, Espresso, Cork, texture


[2]





Items used:

    * Base: MAC Base Light paint (its a sheer white gold color)
    * Lid uptil browbone: MAC Naked pigment (light beige with slight gold shimmer)
    * Crease: MAC Texture
    * Above crease: MAC Rule
    * Over V: MAC Showstopper
    * Upper lashline: any black liquid liner
    * waterline: MAC Feline kohl
    * Below waterline: MAC Showstopper to smoke it out

[3]






Items used:

    * Base: MAC Painterly, MAC Vanilla (eyeshadow, not pigment) as a wash over it
    * Lid: MAC Naked Lunch, with Stila Sun to give it some warmth
    * Crease: MAC Follie (used to create the soft cut crease)
    * Blend out the crease: MAC A little follie and Cork
    * Above the crease: MAC Brown Script
    * Highlight: MAC Vanilla eyeshadow
    * Upper lash line and waterline: black kohl, with some liquid e/l on the upper to intensify the look
    * Lower lash line: MAC Embark below waterline to create a smudgy sultry-ish look

Hope this helps..


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 21, 2010)

Base: MAC Groundwork
Lid: Naked(pigment) 
Crease: Urban Decay Half Baked Shadow
Liner: L'Oreal HIP black liner


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Arena all over the lid for a nice natural eyeshadow.


----------



## she (Apr 22, 2010)

naked pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coupled with mulch e/s and rich ground f/l. if you want a bit more of a smokey eye feel free to add embark. excellent combo, good luck!


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 23, 2010)

Arena is my favourite neutral eyeshadow.. it's a satin, so it has a slight shimmer but nothing over the top.  I love using Bamboom or Stilife paint as bases for neutral eyes.. the flat/non-frosty paint pots (Groundwork, Painterly, Quite Natural & Soft Ochre) work nicely too.

Matte eye:
Tete-A-Tint (lid), Handwritten (crease), Blanc Type (highlight/tear duct)

Subtle neutral:
Arena (lid to brow), Swiss Chocolate, Vanilla (eye shadow or pigment)

Dramatic neutral:
Soba (lid), Mulch (crease), Carbon (deep crease/outer v), Naked Lunch (highlight)


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I did Brown Now Grasepaint Stick with Embark on top (lid), Texture (crease), NYX Hot Orange (upper crease), and Arena (browbone). I'm an NW45-NW50.


----------

